
Show HN: Mixshake – Free personalized internet radio - itaycohen
https://mixshakemusic.com
======
itaycohen
Hey everyone, I'm Itay, the creator of Mixshake, a music streaming service
that generates a genre-mixing playlist with an infinite number of songs.

Like many people, I love to listen to music - while I'm working, driving,
working out and, of course, chilling with friends. My favorite way of
listening is to explore and combine several genres at the same time. My
favorites are: dance, alternative and pop. I've been using many music
streaming services and, unfortunately, I didn't find a service that allows me
to listen to mixed-genre playlists and to change the playlist dynamically,
according to my current mood. I found that this feature is missing everywhere
- even on the larger streaming services.

This is why I created mixshake, a web application where you can do exactly
this - stream music from YouTube and combine all the genres of music you like.
The user chooses his/her favorite genres and the application generates an
infinite playlist for him/her according to his/her choices. While playing, the
user can tune the genres, for example, select "more pop" and "less
alternative" and the playlist regenerates dynamically.

I would love to hear your feedback! If you have any tips or suggestions on how
to build my community and drive traffic/new users, I'd be very happy to hear
it.

Thank you in advance for your time and great ideas.

------
johnmurch
Really cool concept!

~~~
itaycohen
Thanks for your feedback!

